# New Mario Kart 7 Details



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2011)

The biggest news is that it will be gyro sensor compatible – you can use the 3DS like a Wii Wheel to steer your kart away from danger. This is a fantastic addition to an already bursting-at-the-seams game, but there is one small problem with it – 3D. It won’t be compatible with the 3D effect due to the need to twist the whole console, but hey – at least it’s an optional extra!


Mario Kart 7 will include a gyro mode similar to using the Wii Wheel.

A couple of new power-ups have also been confirmed including the ability to turn into metal (which presumably gives more grip underwater as well as invincibility from items). There is also going to be the inclusion of the fire flower to allow you to sizzle your opponents for the first time – it really does look like retro studios are pulling out all the stops for Mario Kart 7.

We’ve also got a small update concerning mutliplayer – 8 player online has been confirmed at last! Mario Kart is best in multiplayer, so this small but mighty addition is just the icing on the cake.

Finally, a new character has been confirmed – for the first time in Mario Kart history, you’ll be able to control Lakitu! His kart closely resembles one of those happy clouds, so all we need now is an item which allows you to throw spinies! His inclusion does, however, create a small issue – who will be starting the races?[/p]
Source

*New update:*
Hideki Konno has confirmed that Mario Kart 7 will feature sixteen new courses, but some of the past courses making a return have had the underwater sections added to them. It’s also mentioned that the Wuhu Island course is one long course without any looping. StreetPass support is confirmed with the feature being used to exchange ghost data with people that you pass on the street. But you also can use that data to register that person as your friend on the system itself and proceed to play online with them. The multiplayer mode itself supports eight players both online and offline[/p]
Source

*New update: Mario Kart 7: New Items!*



Spoiler









Fire Flower





Tanooki Leaf





Number Seven





Blue Spiked Shell



*Video*​[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eTFUz9qEBU[/youtube]​


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay ! I love lakitu, and gyroscope controls should work out something like Need For Speed on ios and android correct?


----------



## cris92x (Sep 13, 2011)

Well lakitu isn't needed now when you fall in water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it makes sense.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe Lakitus brother Lakitu will now?


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 13, 2011)

WOOHOO ONLINE FOR MAH 3DS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 13, 2011)

You know, you CAN twist the system substantially before the 3D obscures.  You just can't tilt it on the other sensitive axis.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 13, 2011)

ah, the limitations of gyro and 3D... but man, 8player online at 60fps... wow. just wow.

about Lakitu, what happens if a player falls off-track or into a ravine/bottomless pit or something? no Lakitu to fish you out? i guess it's fine with water, seeing as all carts have propellers now, but... :/


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wtf 8 player online? Am I blind or what?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Wtf 8 player online? Am I blind or what?


NO you aren't blind, it IS 8 player online.

Damn the new stuff is making me more eager now


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Kart DS was already damn awesome. Can't wait for the 3DS version.



Spoiler



and also see how sensitive is the 3DS gyro exactly


----------



## Windaga (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw Rosalina in that trailer - so does that mean both Lakitu and Rosalina are confirmed? If so, awesome.


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 13, 2011)

Gyroscope steering will ruin this game, just like it did in MarioKartWii. The only motion controlled game that I have liked up to this point has been Kororimpa, everything else has just plain sucked.


----------



## markvn (Sep 13, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> I saw Rosalina in that trailer - so does that mean both Lakitu and Rosalina are confirmed? If so, awesome.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2011)

8 players online? That's awsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good times are coming for 3DS owners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> it really does look like *retro studios* are pulling out all the stops for Mario Kart 7.


My beloved Retro Studios are developing Mario Kart? I didn't know that.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2011)

The fact that you're getting 8 player online, 60 fps in 3D is pretty impressive. Well done Retro Studios you pulled it off.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, so no 3D at all or no 3D when you are using the gyro sensors?


----------



## ferofax (Sep 13, 2011)

3D is 60fps, so i don't see any reason why you'd want it off except when using gyro controls... :/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2011)

Gyro mode already sounds difficult to me with 3D-mode on.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2011)

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2011/09/12/mario-...?objectid=77805

Enjoy, first person gyro control looks exciting and the wifi setup looks similar to the Wii!


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Ok, so no 3D at all or no 3D when you are using the gyro sensors?


No 3D in gyro mode only.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 13, 2011)

So, we're back to 8 racers then? Fantastic, 12 just wrecked the whole flow of racing in MK Wii.
And the fire flower is finally an item? That took forever.
And Lakitu is a player? How curious, usually he's been in control of the camera or the starting lights, or telling you to turn around.
And from the sounds of things, metal boxes for turning metal? That sounds great, it sounds like a limited-time super-heavy classing vehicle, maybe racer too.

And finally, RETRO STUDIOS are developing this? Hell yeah, THAT'S what I like to hear.


----------



## shonko (Sep 13, 2011)

Is there any link to footage of Lakitu as a playable character?

I watched the main presentation, but didn't watch all the videos afterwards....

Oh, and to everyone saying that Lakitu can't oversee the race and participate, I'm pretty sure there's more than ONE of those guys


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 13, 2011)

There are so many excellent games coming out now. If this were the line up at release, they would have dominated!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am fighting the strong urge to get a 3DS now! But I want to wait for the revision.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8 player online


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> http://uk.ign.com/videos/2011/09/12/mario-...?objectid=77805
> 
> Enjoy, first person gyro control looks exciting and the wifi setup looks similar to the Wii!


Hey make topic for other games too, Super Mario (new video), Kid Icarus delay worlwide (even japan) etc etc. I'm bored of making any more topics for today lol.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would, but i have to get ready for college. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe someone else can, there's still a lot of information to post.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, I would too but don't feel like it lol. 'Sides gonna be busy in 5mins.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Gyroscope steering will ruin this game, just like it did in MarioKartWii. The only motion controlled game that I have liked up to this point has been Kororimpa, everything else has just plain sucked.


From my experience in MK Wii online, 70% of the top players were playing with a Wii Wheel. I couldn't believe it myself because I've tried it too, but if you want to become really pro in MK Wii, you had to use the steer and get used to it.

Really looking forward to MK 7, it's basically my favourite game series ever. Glad to hear it's 8-player online, and hopefully they will implement a lot of the features the Wii version had (competitions, Time Trials madness, ....) in this 3DS version too.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 13, 2011)

the gyro on the wii was amazing and i expect the same here. 
1 more attack power move? very nice and hoping that 3d will not be a big problem here if its on or off.

the most fantastic news is that its 8 players and that could be due to increase in players playing and not only adding a new feature


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 13, 2011)

where is the  emoticon when we need it?


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay gyro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if they'll make a 3DS Wheel accessory


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

dam i love the ds one to me Mariokart is the only racin game for me is jsut to much fun


----------



## Anakir (Sep 13, 2011)

Let Rosalina be playable.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm glad they threw in the option to use the gyroscope. Personally, I won't use it, but always nice to have the option.


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 13, 2011)

Blue Shells are now wingless a la Mario Kart 64


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

While I'm not a fan of the Mario Kart series going into a number based title system, I really can't wait for this game. It's going to be just as amazing as MKW, if not better.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Yay gyro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprise if there was one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No wings? Why?

Unless they got two type of blue shells.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess they learned from they're mistake and took the wings off of the blue shell. 
This'll probably give the one in 1st a way to counter it, or at least a little more time.


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People didn't like the winged version 'cos a victory can be snatched away just before the end of a race.
If they're now wingless, I assume they travel along the ground like a Red Shell and actively seek out whoever's in 1st.

Also in the trailers, some of the Retro Courses have been revealed.
In the e3 trailer, they were...
- Luigi's Mansion (DS)
- Airship Fortress (DS)
- Maple Treeway (Wii)
And in the today's trailers, they are...
- Waluigi Pinball (DS)
- DK Pass (DS)
- Kalimari Desert (N64)


----------



## Windaga (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think 'Metal Box' is an item - Metal Mario is an actual character. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4vN_65AJr4...player_embedded

I can't wait for this game. The fire flower power up looks like it'd make for some fun shots. So it's pretty much like a shell then, but it bounces. That'd make for some interesting dodging. Also, "Leaf" and "Seven" were shown in a trailer - I wonder what they'll do.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

paratroopa said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... that's what shells do. Just like in MK64.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 13, 2011)

Man, this is turning out to be one of the best looking Mario Karts yet!

The gyroscope controls should be fun (I loved using the Wii Wheel in MKWii, so this will most likely be just as fun), and the multiplayer having up to 8 players will hopefully make multiplayer much more fun compared to MKDS.

Let's just hope snaking is removed for good (Or at least having the drifting like in MKWii).


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 13, 2011)

8 Players in 60FPS amazing 
live watching until you are to race same as wii amazing too
new characters rosalina + lakitu + more coming new characters nice
few new items like red flower and  Blue Shell (Spiked, no wings) + more
StreetPass will automatically exchange ghost data with other players
use that data to identify those same players online
Thanks Retro Studio


----------



## Forstride (Sep 13, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> Metal Mario is an actual character.


Yep, Nintendo just confirmed it on their Facebook page.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hopefully we won't have as much rage quits as the DS one and I will be able to actually complete more than two races in a row without a "Your opponent has Disconnected" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder if the ranking system will be Wins/Losses or Point based like the Wii?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks really good. I am hoping another version of the 3DS comes soon so I can play this game.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

[youtube]3eTFUz9qEBU[/youtube]​
Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wuhu Island sounds promising!!​


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2011)

^ I added that to the first post, hope you don't mind. There wasn't any videos this morning so I couldn't link any. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn gyro control looks sleek.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

Mario Kart is one of the few games from Nintendo that actually offers something with lasting appeal honestly and it's why I enjoy it. Plus it's probably one of the few racing series I like (outside of Burnout, the original Crash Team Racing, and a few other games here and there).

I'm not sure if it'll ever compel me to buy a 3DS for it alone but if there are ever any other good games to plop with it, I'd consider it. Otherwise, I can just play Mario Kart Wii for all I care.

Side note: I really hated the MK Wii gyro controls, I really hope they don't give some whole system of advantages/disadvantages to different controller users. It was really bullshit for me, someone whose always enjoyed analog control, to not get the same abilities as gyro users. Unless I'm missing something completely and all the controls are actually equal.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2011)

New update added to the first post:

Hideki Konno has confirmed that Mario Kart 7 will feature sixteen new courses, but some of the past courses making a return have had the underwater sections added to them. It’s also mentioned that the Wuhu Island course is one long course without any looping. StreetPass support is confirmed with the feature being used to exchange ghost data with people that you pass on the street. But you also can use that data to register that person as your friend on the system itself and proceed to play online with them. The multiplayer mode itself supports eight players both online and offline[/p]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> New update added to the first post:
> 
> Hideki Konno has confirmed that Mario Kart 7 will feature sixteen new courses, but some of the past courses making a return have had the underwater sections added to them. It’s also mentioned that the Wuhu Island course is one long course without any looping. StreetPass support is confirmed with the feature being used to exchange ghost data with people that you pass on the street. But you also can use that data to register that person as your friend on the system itself and proceed to play online with them. The multiplayer mode itself supports eight players both online and offline[/p]


Wow, that friend system is rather lenient for a First Party Nintendo game.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> ^ I added that to the first post, hope you don't mind. There wasn't any videos this morning so I couldn't link any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the reason I posted it in your topic, so you could add it in + others will now see it


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2011)

@SamAsh07: Thankyou very much!

Anyway did you guys read that, holy you can add people to your friends list by exchanging the ghost data through streetpass! This could easily end up being the best Mariokart to be made.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> @SamAsh07: Thankyou very much!
> 
> Anyway did you guys read that, holy you can add people to your friends list by exchanging the ghost data through streetpass! This could easily end up being the best Mariokart to be made.


Yeah the Ghost Data part was in the video too xD. Also the friend system.

What I'm really loving is, aside from Metal Mario, Baby Rosalina and Lakitu, there might be more new characters xD!


----------



## Bowser-jr (Sep 14, 2011)

So aside from the from the original 8 that are in all the Mario Kart games, there will be new charcters. Two we know are Metal Mario and Lakitu? Hehe, not bad. Just wish they would show us all the characters, unlockable and all.


----------



## Absurd (Sep 14, 2011)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> So aside from the from the original 8 that are in all the Mario Kart games, there will be new charcters. Two we know are Metal Mario and Lakitu? Hehe, not bad. Just wish they would show us all the characters, unlockable and all.



They won't be able to show us all characters because they won't have yet decided who will be included in the game from the off and who will be available as paid for DLC, the same with extra new levels and revamped retro levels, they'll just be just sitting there in the wings lurking and waiting to be rolled out after a few weeks or months.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 14, 2011)

Absurd said:
			
		

> Bowser-jr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't Call of Duty. Nintendo has never had the business model where they block off certain characters or tracks, and unlock/release it later as downloadable content. It's never been their thing, and likely never will be in the near future for the Nintendo 3DS, seeing as they are struggling to get systems off the shelves in the first place. Using any common sense would let you assume that Nintendo isn't revealing everything because that would spoil the fun for those looking forward to unlocking new characters and tracks as they play through.

Will they be able to add character and tracks as DLC? Quite possibly, yes. Will they be holding off their fans to only maybe 8 characters and 10 courses at the beginning, and require purchasing a code to uncover the full content? Knowing Nintendo, definitely not.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> This isn't Call of Duty. Nintendo has never had the business model where they block off certain characters or tracks, and unlock/release it later as downloadable content. It's never been their thing, and likely never will be in the near future for the Nintendo 3DS, seeing as they are struggling to get systems off the shelves in the first place. Using any common sense would let you assume that Nintendo isn't revealing everything because that would spoil the fun for those looking forward to unlocking new characters and tracks as they play through.
> 
> Will they be able to add character and tracks as DLC? Quite possibly, yes. Will they be holding off their fans to only maybe 8 characters and 10 courses at the beginning, and require purchasing a code to uncover the full content? Knowing Nintendo, definitely not.



CoD is nothing like that. The only thing you can optionally buy are a few new maps. Oh noes. It's not like you have only three guns and two maps and then have to buy everything else. Map packs are not required to play.

Plus, if they're having issues selling their shit, how would NOT being like CoD help? CoD sells a lot. It could help sell systems. It worked for Activision, it could work for him. And if you say "Well, Nintendo's better than that" then you're just dead wrong.

Of course they'll be revealing more characters, but there will be some unlockable ones as always (unlockable meaning you complete shit and you get access to them, not you buy shit and get access to them).


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Plus, if they're having issues selling their shit, how would NOT being like CoD help? CoD sells a lot. It could help sell systems. It worked for Activision, it could work for him. And if you say "Well, Nintendo's better than that" then you're just dead wrong.


The business model won't help if you don't have the foundation there in the first place. By selling supposed bonus content to a minimal amount of users won't help Nintendo in this situation. And by no means did I say "Nintendo's better than that", it's just that it is a system Nintendo has diverted from in the past, and likely will for the next bit on the 3DS platform, because their current fanbase hasn't migrated to the 3DS enough for a DLC system to work effectively. What would you rather have? A large foundation of fans to appeal to with new software and content, or having only a fraction of that number due to lack of appeal, then another fraction within that one that will be willing to purchase your DLC? Nintendo screwed themselves over with the 3DS launch, and they're clearly making efforts to dig themselves out. Introducing a DLC system won't be much help at boosting hardware and software sales.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 14, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Wtf 8 player online? Am I blind or what?



yeah we are lucky no one can hack the 3ds yet or there would have been loads and loads of cheaters, but that won't stop the glitchers and snakers will it? (that is if they bring back the snaking) i will be staying offline unless it's anyone that i know personally like friends or family, also 8 players is way too much, you don't stand a chance of getting 1st (unless you are perfect and very very good at mario kart)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> So aside from the from the original 8 that are in all the Mario Kart games, there will be new charcters. Two we know are Metal Mario and Lakitu? Hehe, not bad. Just wish they would show us all the characters, unlockable and all.


There is also Baby Rosalina.


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 14, 2011)

Bowser-jr said:
			
		

> So aside from the from the original 8 that are in all the Mario Kart games, there will be new charcters. Two we know are Metal Mario and Lakitu? Hehe, not bad. Just wish they would show us all the characters, unlockable and all.



Daisy's also been spotted in one of the trailers.
No mention of Waluigi as of yet though...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

paratroopa said:
			
		

> Bowser-jr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that makes the new characters roster list like this:-
- Baby Rosalina
- Daisy
- Metal Mario
- Lakitu

Now add in Link as the special playable character and fans heads are gonna explode in excitement.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> paratroopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Daisy already in Mario Kart DS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm sure I saw her.


----------



## Fyrus (Sep 14, 2011)

Daisy's also in Mario Kart Wii.

Koopa Troopa was also part of the original 8 until its place got stolen by Wario. He came back in Double Dash, disappeared on DS, and came back again on Wii.

I wish they bring back R.O.B. now ...


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 14, 2011)

Why doesn't anyone mention Samus or even a Metroid?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well idk lol, I just saw him post that so I added in, but Baby Rosalina, Metal Mario and Lakitu are pretty much latest additions.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2011)

The game goes into first person view when you're using gyro controls? 


Nooooooooo


----------



## Fyrus (Sep 14, 2011)

I thought it was an option, nothing else ?


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but Daisy's not in the main 8 roster, she's an unlockable character in MKDS and MKWii so I assume she will be in this one too and I assume the same for Waluigi even though he hasn't shown up in any trailers/screenshots yet.
Baby Rosalina you say, I heard it was normal Rosalina. Are there any screens anywhere?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 14, 2011)

*New update: Mario Kart 7: New Items!*





Fire Flower





Tanooki Leaf





Number Seven





Blue Spiked Shell


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

That fire flower is going to ROAST.


----------



## Presto99 (Sep 14, 2011)

what does the "7" do as an item? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and would the tanooki leaf just let you jump like in Super Mario Kart?


----------



## Fyrus (Sep 14, 2011)

We don't know what the 7 or the Leaf does, although we can suspect the Leaf would work like that, or just throw the character into Air Glider mode at anytime.

(Purely speculation by the way)


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 14, 2011)

Holy crap, I'm so looking forward to this. It looks so awesome.


----------



## Nintendoman58 (Sep 15, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-_-

The one game I buy a 3DS for is delayed.

...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 15, 2011)

7 could be a randomization of the best items.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 15, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> 7 could be a random of the best items.  :unsure"



Working like a slot machine? Triple 7s?


----------



## fst312 (Sep 17, 2011)

why did they call this mario kart 7 this is clearly the 9th one that came out .the only way to call this mario kart 7 is if they don't count the two maio karts namco made.

they should bring these games to the wii or 3ds as a 2in1 game

http://cheats.ign.com/objects/886/886418.html

http://cheats.ign.com/objects/730/730461.html


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 20, 2011)

it's going to be a normal mario kart with some small parts of air and water race =P, but looks very impressive o.O
Thanks for posting xD


----------



## TyRaNtM (Sep 20, 2011)

fst312 said:
			
		

> why did they call this mario kart 7 this is clearly the 9th one that came out .the only way to call this mario kart 7 is if they don't count the two maio karts namco made.
> 
> they should bring these games to the wii or 3ds as a 2in1 game
> 
> ...



Arcade's Mario Kart are only spin off of the main series.


----------



## amptor (Sep 20, 2011)

this game's gonna own

i'm sure though that a lot of pessimists will come out just like with pilotwings 3ds to complain about everything. some people never are happy no matter what  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I'm set on getting this game, don't really need more.. I bought too many 3ds titles already it feels like


----------

